# Guess When Pierce Gets Fired



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh, sorry, he has a 13 M. guaranteed contract. Guess they can't fire him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

As long as Ainge is in town Pierce won't go anywhere. The guy absolutly adores him.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> As long as Ainge is in town Pierce won't go anywhere. The guy absolutly adores him.


When Ainge starts sticking up for someone and saying they are not at fault for us losing. Or tells you he isn't going to trade someone when he just got off the phone trying to trade you. That is when you have to worry.

The man is a liar and a two faced jerk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> When Ainge starts sticking up for someone and saying they are not at fault for us losing. Or tells you he isn't going to trade someone when he just got off the phone trying to trade you. That is when you have to worry.
> ...



"Everybody is tradeable, even Paul Pierce" Danny Ainge, taking on the media, translation "I will never trade Paul Pierce".

"I have no intentions of making a phone call in that regard" Danny Ainge, saying he won't be calling other teams to trade Antoine, translation "I have been calling the whole league since the day before I got the job".

"I am not done dealing yet" Danny Ainge, after the Antoine trade, translation "I'm did my job, nothing else left to do".

He's a wise man...


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said

Can you imagine what could have been with Antoine, Vin and Paul.

I want to scream just thinking about it.
Antoine passed to Vin all the time when he was drinking like a civ (sp) can you imagine what Antoine could have done with a Baker who could actually hit those shots?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> Well said
> ...


Anoine wouldn't have done much here, he DEMANDED to play many minutes, he shot a bad % (I checked, they changed the rules, now the team with the highter %--not more points--wins.) and some other thing he did was pretty bad. 

But we don't want any vocal leaders, they are overrated. 

:laugh: 

BTW, does this mean we don't want Pierce here either? I mean he's being vocal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Another thing, "this team will be fine". Don't worry about it. 


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Ahhhhhh, ok I'll stop all the sarcasm now.

Good game. (D'oh)


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Oh, sorry, he has a 13 M. guaranteed contract. Guess they can't fire him.








Fire you.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Anoine wouldn't have done much here, he DEMANDED to play many minutes, he shot a bad % (I checked, they changed the rules, now the team with the highter %--not more points--wins.) and some other thing he did was pretty bad.
> ...


My favorite was he gets worse every year and has no heart.:laugh: 

This is a quote I got off the mean green message board. Apparently it was being talked about on WEEI the other day.
(I have been avoiding the talk radio since the trade. Time to start listening again)

"antoine is exactly what this team needed. until now, we've had no vocal leader on our team and we have a great one now"- Steve Nash


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Guess When Pierce Gets Fired*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really stinks when someone speaks the truth doesn't it?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Guess When Pierce Gets Fired*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Fire you.


I've already resigned. You can't fire me anymore than you can fire Pierce. If you would like me to leave this board, just say so.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> My favorite was he gets worse every year and has no heart.:laugh:
> ...


At least he's somewhere where he's appreciated...thats all I can be thankful now. :-/



> I've already resigned.


LMAO


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Guess When Pierce Gets Fired*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I've already resigned. You can't fire me anymore than you can fire Pierce. If you would like me to leave this board, just say so.


LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just Kidding:laugh: 

The Pierce fans don't want to hear it. They still think he is the only person on this team.


AQUA,
I was watching the game the other night and the Mavericks were having a hard time of it at first (okay it didn't get much better after that but anyway) when Antoine went inside and made this little floater jumper Marc Cuban stood up and cheered.
It was the funniest thing. Antoine also made a great over the head pass to Jamison (maybe Finley) that I think didn't get enough cheers.

Fans are fans but when your teammates appreciate you (IN private and in front of the boss. No matter how well you are playing) that is what really matters.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Guess When Pierce Gets Fired*



> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Me too, I watched the game, it was a good game, well for the Lakers...you could see that the Mavs were missing Dirk, and were missing some WIDE open shots...what can ya do, its hard to beat the Lakers anyway, and Shaq was unstopable.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm outta here. Bye


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I'm outta here. Bye


Out for good ( =bad ), or tonight?

Don't leave us BJ, come on, its not like its the first time people have disagreed with you, or anyone else for that matter. The whole point of the message board is for people to disagree, if we all agreed this message board wouldn't be anything.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Out for good ( =bad ), or tonight?


It has nothing to do with folks disagreeing. Someone has to remind them that Pierce is a crappy, turnover-prone, out-of-shape dead weight who was an all-star only because Walker made him one. Pierce's performance in the third quarter last night wasn't just bad, it was an embarrassment to the game of basketball. They really pay this guy 13M a year?

I'm just not sure this team is worth rooting for any more. If they got rid of some of the god-awful veterans and gave the rookies a chance, I'd be happy to watch them lose. As it is, they are headed for complete irrelevance.

As Vin Baker would tell you, the first step in overcoming a problem is admitting you have one. When I hear Ainge saying that they are not at the bottom of the barrel, when O'Brien says that he has a "vision" of how good this team could be, and when Pierce says ( as he did the other day) that they could still win 50 games, I realize that there is no hope. Yes, they may win 50 games, but not with you Paul.

Look at the salary structure of this team. Baker makes 13M. Yes he's rejuvenated, but he's worth at best the MLE. Pierce makes 13 M. and has been playing like crap. LaFrentz makes 8M and he's too crippled to play. Mills makes 6.6 M and can't play at all. Battie makes 4.4 M. and is playing like crap. All of that adds up to 45 Mil. Not all of that 45 Mil is dead weight, but a huge chunk of it is.

The ten other players TOGETHER make about 11-12 Mil., and 40% of that goes to EWill (5 M.).

It's time to rebuild. They must dump salary and develop the rookies. Until they realize that, I think I'll look elsewhere for my basketball fix. BC is 5-0. They are playing better ball than the Celtics right now, and I can get great seats for $10. And the parking is free.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with folks disagreeing. Someone has to remind them that Pierce is a crappy, turnover-prone, out-of-shape dead weight who was an all-star only because Walker made him one. Pierce's performance in the third quarter last night wasn't just bad, it was an embarrassment to the game of basketball. They really pay this guy 13M a year?
> ...


So what would a realistic trade for Pierce be?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Guess When Pierce Gets Fired*



> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...








If you are referring to me, I am not a Pierce fan. I am a die-hard C's fan and have been for over 10 years, I am 19, therefore I consider myself a C's fan my whole life becasue not many kids I know understand basketball when they are 5 or 6........With that being said, once again, I am a fan of the team, Pierce is the star, Pierce is struggling w/o a leader, and every1 blames him. Real fans of the team don't wanna fire their star player and their coach, they want to see what they can do to change things and to trade Pierce would be another mistake Ainge would make. Trading Walker was the downfall of this team and everyone wants to blame Pierce now, it bull.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> So what would a realistic trade for Pierce be?


Pierce to Milwaukee for Michael Redd and Tony Kukoc (expiring contract). But if Pierce keeps playing like this, Milwaukee might turn that deal down.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce to Milwaukee for Michael Redd and Tony Kukoc (expiring contract). But if Pierce keeps playing like this, Milwaukee might turn that deal down.


How's about Tyson Chandler? He's had some injury problems this year, but before them he was turning in some really monster games. If he gets healthy again, he'd give you a 7'1 rebounding and defending star to plant in the middle of your team.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> How's about Tyson Chandler? He's had some injury problems this year, but before them he was turning in some really monster games. If he gets healthy again, he'd give you a 7'1 rebounding and defending star to plant in the middle of your team.


It doesn't work under the CBA. The salaries of the players Boston receives must be within 15% of Pierce's salary, unless the other team is under the cap. The only team in the NBA currently under the cap is Utah.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't work under the CBA. The salaries of the players Boston receives must be within 15% of Pierce's salary, unless the other team is under the cap. The only team in the NBA currently under the cap is Utah.


By entering into this post I am not saying that I want PP traded, he has been a big part of the Celt's success the last few years despite the strong efforts of Pitino and Wallace to do otherwise. Walker was an equal, if not bigger part in that success. That said, a couple of salaries that match, not sure if anyone wants them or if they would be traded straight up for PP:

STEVE FRANCIS

JASON KIDD

JERMAINE O'NEAL


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't work under the CBA. The salaries of the players Boston receives must be within 15% of Pierce's salary, unless the other team is under the cap. The only team in the NBA currently under the cap is Utah.


Duh 

I'm just talking about in terms of the kind of player you'd expect back.

Other players would have to be added, obviously, to make the deal work, but I'm more asking in terms of principles.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The other problem is that the C's roster is maxed out. If they trade Pierce for, say Chandler plus cap fodder (e.g. Fizer and Robinson), they have two release two players. Also, they would be stuck with Robinson's terrible contract through 2006. Redd and Kukoc would be a much better deal, since Kukoc's 9.5 M comes off the books at the end of the year and Redd's deal is very reasonable.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The other problem is that the C's roster is maxed out. If they trade Pierce for, say Chandler plus cap fodder (e.g. Fizer and Robinson), they have to release two players (but still have to pay them). Also, they would be stuck with Robinson's terrible contract through 2006. Redd and Kukoc would be a much better deal, since Kukoc's 9.5 M comes off the books at the end of the year and Redd's deal is very reasonable. 

Anyone who thinks they can get a player like Kidd or O'Neal in exchange for Pierce is dreaming. Steve Francis is more realistic. Another possibility would be Kelvin Cato and Cuttino Mobley. Obviously Houston would prefer to dump Maurice Taylor instead of Cato, but that makes the deal much less attractive to the C's. since Taylor is slated to be grossly overpaid through 2007.

But this is all speculation. Ainge and O'Brien don't have the balls to put non performing veterans on IR, never mind trading Pierce.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The other problem is that the C's roster is maxed out. If they trade Pierce for, say Chandler plus cap fodder (e.g. Fizer and Robinson), they have two release two players (but still have to pay them). Also, they would be stuck with Robinson's terrible contract through 2006. Redd and Kukoc would be a much better deal, since Kukoc's 9.5 M comes off the books at the end of the year and Redd's deal is very reasonable.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they can get a player like Kidd or O'Neal in exchange for Pierce is dreaming. Steve Francis is more realistic. Another possibility would be Kelvin Cato and Cuttino Mobley. Obviously Houston would prefer to dump Maurice Taylor instead of Cato, but that makes the deal much less attractive to the C's. since Taylor is slated to be grossly overpaid through 2007.
> ...


Would you take Stevie Franchise for PP straight up?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

you guys are way to hard on Peirce. He is you FRANCHISE PLAYER, and is not goin anywhere. He just doesnt have much around him, which u cant blame him for


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you take Stevie Franchise for PP straight up?


No, because Francis' deal goes on forever. I want to dump salary and start over.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I see two possibilities in our situation.
1. If we want to stay slightly above average team: 
Then the answer to our problem isnt trading Pierce! Ainge already made a mistake by trading Walker, an allstar, for some crap! 
You never trade quality for quantity! Never! And you never trade player just to trade him! Never! So giving away Pierce for quantity or just for the sake of trading him is not the answer!
Yes, he plays terrible but whether you like it or not he is one of the best players in the league. Of course, in the right system and with a good supporting cast! 
The thing that we need to do to start winning some games is to make another trade that will bring a 20+ scorer back. Any team that wants to win needs two 20+ scorers. That is what we had when Toine was here and that is what we need now. But because our players have no trade value whatsoever it is hard to get a player like that in return! I would love to see Marshall or even Wells here, but with these two off the market I dont see anyone who could bring that kind of scoring to Boston (Ricky Davis is the only one that comes to mind but I dont think he is the answer). What we desperately need is a second option on offence!

2. If we actually might want to win another championship someday: 
Then the only possibility is a total rebuilding process, something we should have done years ago! Yes, you are at the bottom for 2-3 years but with some top picks and cap space you can slowly build a contender. This semi-rebuilding brings absolutely nothing! You just stay MEDIOCRE the whole time! And that is what we are-mediocre! I would love to see us rock bottom for 2-3 years, cause then I would actually have some hope for the future! Now I know nothing drastic will happen. With this kind of policy we are going to be mediocre for many years to come. And it is just frustrating. I have had it! I cant take this crap anymore!

*It is time to break the team and actually make a step forward! For the sake of the fans and for the sake of this, once glorious, franchise!*


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Since when is 7-12 "slightly above average?" And they are headed down, not up.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> 2. If we actually might want to win another championship someday:
> ...


I agree, that's why I think they should cut/trade Battie, Water, and Jones and just let Perkins and Hunter have their minutes


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Since when is 7-12 "slightly above average?" And they are headed down, not up.



yep, we are definitely one of the 5 worst teams in the league.

Magic, Heat, Celtics, Suns, Knicks


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with folks disagreeing. Someone has to remind them that Pierce is a crappy, turnover-prone, out-of-shape dead weight who was an all-star only because Walker made him one. Pierce's performance in the third quarter last night wasn't just bad, it was an embarrassment to the game of basketball. They really pay this guy 13M a year?
> ...


6-0 after the bad victory over UMass in the Commonwealth Classic


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> you guys are way to hard on Peirce. He is you FRANCHISE PLAYER, and is not goin anywhere. He just doesnt have much around him, which u cant blame him for


Why not? They blamed Antoine for everything and most of the time it was Pierce who was the problem. This year it is just be magnified ten fold because they are losing and Walker isn't here to take the blame.


IMO Pierce isn't to blame just like Walker isn't. One member of a team can't win or lose a game but the best player always gets the blame and that is why Pierce gets the blame.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> 6-0 after the bad victory over UMass in the Commonwealth Classic


 I did not see the game but saw that it was close.

I think BC will be fun to watch this year. Craig Smith and Uka Agbi are decent front court players and they have a couple of good freshmen, too.

Their backcourt is inexperienced, but I would expect them to improve as the season progresses. It's too bad Ryan Sidney left the team-- do you know why?

I see that UConn crushed Army and that Villaneuva has finally been cleared to play. He had 16 pts against the cadets.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Quality for Quantity?*

That really wasn't the rationale. The rationale was addition by subraction, and something for nothing (assuming Antoine would leave). Also, clearing salary off the books. I am sorry, but I don't think, from watching Marcus Banks, that we are going to be at the bottom of the East for years to come.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce to Milwaukee for Michael Redd and Tony Kukoc (expiring contract). But if Pierce keeps playing like this, Milwaukee might turn that deal down.


So essentially you're wanting to trade Pierce straight up for Redd? I've seen you mention this deal numerous times. All Redd does is add a helluva shot, outside of that he's not much. I'm having a hard time fathoming how you could honestly want to pull the trigger on this deal, unless you're wanting to COMPLETELY rebuild and have this team be even more worthless than it already is for the time being, and trying to build from the ground up through the draft. He's an adequate rebounder but not much of a defender nor passer. He's a fantastic role player but he's not the type of guy you want the franchise built around by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Quality for Quantity?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Also, clearing salary off the books.


We are going to be in deep "potatos" D) till AT LEAST 2006, while only having 5 players on our roster, and thats not counting how many other guys will be signed.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The other problem is that the C's roster is maxed out. If they trade Pierce for, say Chandler plus cap fodder (e.g. Fizer and Robinson), they have to release two players (but still have to pay them). Also, they would be stuck with Robinson's terrible contract through 2006. Redd and Kukoc would be a much better deal, since Kukoc's 9.5 M comes off the books at the end of the year and Redd's deal is very reasonable.


Personally, I think the cap aspects are somewhat overrated. Even if, for example, you did the Kukoc/Redd trade, you'd not have enough cap space to do anything stunning with it. That is, Kukoc by himself wouldn't be enough to get you far enough under the cap to have much room to do stuff. Plus, Redd would be eligible for a contract extension the year after, so a big chunk of the money would go right back to him.

The real problem with the cap isn't Pierce so much as Baker and LaFrentz.

Anyway, the real problem isn't so much the cap as the players. The "blow up the roster to create cap space" approach, however, hasn't been a big winner so far in the NBA.

But if that's what you wanted, ERob wouldn't be the guy you'd take on. If it were me in your place, I wouldn't think ERob was that bad... but I'd insist on a 1st rounder as compensation for taking his bad contract. That would give you two building blocks for the future (Chandler + pick). ERob in the right situation is a capable (albeit still overpaid) player too, as will be shown under Scott Skiles.

If you wanted nothing but cap room, however, you could have Chandler, Fizer, and Jay Williams' contract (he won't play again, but as I understand it, insurance is paying 80% of his contract and he comes off the cap after next season- well before ERob or Pierce). Fizer is a free agent, so he'll come off the books at the end of the year if you want. However, as with getting Redd and Kukoc, such a deal won't help your cap position enough to be really useful- you'd be better off taking the pick and ERob (or a similar deal from another team).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the cap aspects are somewhat overrated. Even if, for example, you did the Kukoc/Redd trade, you'd not have enough cap space to do anything stunning with it. That is, Kukoc by himself wouldn't be enough to get you far enough under the cap to have much room to do stuff. Plus, Redd would be eligible for a contract extension the year after, so a big chunk of the money would go right back to him.


We have 12 million comming off the books next year, another extra 9.5 millions would be nice, but the most we'd STILL have to spend on FA's is like 3 million. :sour: :uhoh: :dead: :no:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> you guys are way to hard on Peirce. He is you FRANCHISE PLAYER, and is not goin anywhere. He just doesnt have much around him, which u cant blame him for








This is the only post on this thread that makes sense. You guys are wasting your breath. He is a franchise player, he isn't gouing anywhere, and if he did, which he won't, it won't be for freakin Michael Redd gimme a f'in break. IF he ever got traded, hopefully Ainge wouLdn't make the mistake of trading quality (Toine, the leader) for quantity, Welsch, LaFrentz, Mills contract and draft pick, again/


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the cap aspects are somewhat overrated. Even if, for example, you did the Kukoc/Redd trade, you'd not have enough cap space to do anything stunning with it.


You are right, not in a free agent signing or 2 team deal. But there are all kinds of possibilities in sign and trade scenarios involving a third team, and scenarios involving the new Charlotte franchise, which has some interesting cap loopholes to play with.

No, the idea is to draft well and build a nucleus of young players, who you then have the money to resign after their rookie deals are up.

I think Banks and Welsch have promise, and if you added Redd plus another point guard, you would have a decent backcourt. They would then look to add a couple of big young studs and they would be back in business, particularly after 2006, when Baker comes off the books.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> We have 12 million comming off the books next year, another extra 9.5 millions would be nice, but the most we'd STILL have to spend on FA's is like 3 million. :sour: :uhoh: :dead: :no:


Exactly.

Boston Salaries for next year: Click Here 

Currently contracted for next year- $49.2M ~10 players

If the Kukoc/Redd trade went through, it would basically take the Celtics down to $40M but still with ~10 players under contract for next year.

Plus there's your draft pick, who will be counting another $1M or so on the cap by the time free agency rolls around.

The cap for next year is likely to be about $44.9M. 

So, you'd have about $3.9M under the cap, if you renounced all your free agents. 

You'd be better off not renouncing the free agents. If they aren't renounced, you'd still be over the cap, which means the Mid-Level exception (approx $5M) is available to you. If you're below the cap, it isn't. Hence, you're basically better off (as far as signing players) by being _over_ the cap than you are _under_ it.

The only way that could change is if you could also dump a guy like Baker or LaFrentz in addition to Pierce. And I don't see anyone touching those guys.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> The only way that could change is if you could also dump a guy like Baker or LaFrentz in addition to Pierce. And I don't see anyone touching those guys.


The Bobcats could be induced (by offering cash or by other means) to take one of these players and then renounce him. That's just one scenario, but there are others.

Also, the world will probably not end in 2004. You have to look at long term cap implications as well.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Since when is 7-12 "slightly above average?" And they are headed down, not up.


I meant we were slightly above average last couple of years and we would be again with the additon of another 20pts scorer.


And you are all wrong!
Lafrentz is our franchise player not Pierce. Lafrentz can lead us to the promised land! He is the missing piece!:uhoh:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> And you are all wrong!
> Lafrentz is our franchise player not Pierce. Lafrentz can lead us to the promised land! He is the missing piece!:uhoh:


The missing piece is somewhere in LaFrentz' right knee. What's worse, the problem appears to be in the tendon, not the cartilage. Tendons are much harder to fix.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The missing piece is somewhere in LaFrentz' right knee. What's worse, the problem appears to be in the tendon, not the cartilage. Tendons are much harder to fix.


Well, it is not like Ainge didnt know about the problem! He was stupid enough to trade Toine for a player that is not only overpaid but also injury prone! And even if Lafrentz was healthy he is still nothing more than a role player! A role player with a gigantic contract!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it is not like Ainge didnt know about the problem! He was stupid enough to trade Toine for a player that is not only overpaid but also injury prone! And even if Lafrentz was healthy he is still nothing more than a role player! A role player with a gigantic contract!



Absolutely. Big John said in another post that it wasn't one of the worst trades ever, and I agree on that front. 


But I would say it is so far definitely one of the 10% worst trades ever. And that number will get worse with each season as we find out just how absolutely snowed Danny Ainge got in that deal.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I did not see the game but saw that it was close.
> 
> I think BC will be fun to watch this year. Craig Smith and Uka Agbi are decent front court players and they have a couple of good freshmen, too.
> ...


BC played a bad game against UMass and they should have won. Sean Marshall hit from beyond the arch and had 21 points...Craig Smith had a good game, but we should have dominated. This was a up and down game. BC is looking good right now, but when UConn plays them, it's going to be a blowout. Uconn has many good players like Emeka Okafor, Ben Gordon, Taliek Brown, and Villaneuva and is looking like national chamions besides the fact of the loss in the Coaches vs. Cancer tournament.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Also BC has good freshmen, Steve Hailey, Sean Marshall, Jared Dudley, and Devon Everston have all shown promise. Sidney and another freshman: Daniel Coleman. Sidney left for personal reasons and Coleman, a promising young PF, transferred to Minn.?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> Uconn has many good players like Emeka Okafor, Ben Gordon, Taliek Brown, and Villaneuva and is looking like national chamions besides the fact of the loss in the Coaches vs. Cancer tournament.


Threy also have Denham Brown and Marcus Williams, a freshman blue chipper from LA via Oak Hill Academy. They are loaded.


----------

